

Why Everyone Thinks The Economy Is Headed Into The Toilet Again - svag
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-quick-primer-on-why-everyone-thinks-the-economy-is-headed-into-the-toilet-again-2010-7

======
all
This is helpful from a PESTEL perspective. I wonder, however, how these
dynamics impact on making a customer. In other words: How do we make customers
out of people who have no money? There is bartering, etc., but I cannot help
but think there must be a way to (a) help those who have not and (b) still
turns a sustainable monetary profit. Is there a sustainable, charitable
business process beyond mere corporate charitabile giving?

